# My beta is bloated?



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

My roommate has a betta and here within the past 2-3 weeks he has become slightly bloated. my roommate looked up online and she is convinced it's organ failure, but I don't think that is the problem. any ideas or guesses would be much appreciated


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How much and what are you feeding?If its freeze dried or flakes then he has bloat.Fast him for a week and feed a blanched pea.See if that cleans him out.

Switch to pellets,and frozen.Soak the pellets before feeding,if he keeps getting bloated after eating.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Well about the time he started bloating we changed from feeding him flakes to pellets... but we feed him once a day


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Pellets tend to swell once eaten. You should be feeding it dried bloodworms, flakes, peas...a good variety. Even 3 pellets of the food could swell up a tiny belly. I would only feed 2 well soaked pellets a day, give some chopped up peas for a snack. I like feeding mine the blood worms and some seaweed salad. 

Fast your betta for 2 or 3 days, feed some chopped up thawed peas. If that doesn't help it could possibly be internal parasites. Mine was really fat, then noticed it had nematodes, I treated that and now she is not fat any more.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I started feeding him flakes again yesterday and it seems a little better, but I think I will fast him for a few days and keep him on the flakes, thanks for the advice!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If it is bloated to the point of his scales sticking out like a pine cone, your friend is right about organ failure, also called dropsy, but hopefully it is just a food issue. Some bettas are prone to prone to digestive problems so keep an eye on him, it is a good idea to feed him 1/2 a blanched pea once a week and fast him for a day or two once in a while.


----------

